# Psychodelilactochron Plus



## ombudsman (Apr 10, 2010)

You all will remember (surely you couldn't forget!) my tumbler constructed from a variable-speed reversable DC gearmoter and a milk crate. My best friend gave me the motor and controller and faced and drilled a pulley for a flange to mount the milk crate.
 Here it is, for anyone who may have missed it:


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 10, 2010)

What does it tumble? disobedient pet felines? Jingle-bells?


----------



## ombudsman (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, I have been doing just the insides of the bottles, not having a tumbling container built for interior/exterior work. My plan was to build some standard tumbling containers and fit them in the milk crate.

 My best friend made me a standard container. I bought the plugs, but he made the spring-loaded stopple and plastic-covered fingers for the tube (which he also supplied.) I loaded the container with a pretty, whittled Siegert & Hijos bitters, glass beads and tin oxide (the bottle had light staining and scuffing.) 

 I underestimated the weight of the filled container, and when I put it into the milk crate the crate sagged some. It's a stout crate, but apparently it is not up to the weight of a filled in/out container with a large bottle. Sooo, now I had a nice loaded container and no way to spin it.

 I looked at the Psychodelilactochron and its pulley and thought....

 At a rummage sale I bought an old skate board for a buck and removed the wheels. Here is what I came up with. It works!


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 10, 2010)

Don't tell me.. somebody saw the pic and reported to the milk crate police.. and you need bail?? Sorry, can't help ya.. 
 ..you're a clever dude.. that looks like a true stroke of genius to me!! []


----------



## ombudsman (Apr 10, 2010)

!


----------



## ombudsman (Apr 10, 2010)

It may look goofy, but (other than the expensive motor and controller that were given to me) it cost almost nothing. I have had excellent results on the bottle interiors, and have no reason to expect anything else on the exteriors.

 Laugh if you like, but I'm happy.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 10, 2010)

I bet... if you mounted a bearing in the center of the wooden "lid" on the crate, and stubbed the bearing into a 2x4 or something that supported the weight on the other side, you might get a more stable ride in the crate.. and it would hold more weight.. [8|]


----------



## ombudsman (Apr 10, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Don't tell me.. somebody saw the pic and reported to the milk crate police.. and you need bail?? Sorry, can't help ya..
> ..you're a clever dude.. that looks like a true stroke of genius to me!! []


 
 Thanks []

 Actually, and you may be aware of this, I learned that milk crate theft is a real big deal to the dairy industry. I tried to buy one from the grocery store where we trade, and was flatly refused. I went online and found that you can buy them for $15, but that the industry takes theft of them seriously. Luckily, my wife found one where she works. As you see, it has "FFP" burned over the "label." I can't imagine what FFP means; I could guess, but the thread would probably get deleted. []


----------



## ombudsman (Apr 10, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I bet... if you mounted a bearing in the center of the wooden "lid" on the crate, and stubbed the bearing into a 2x4 or something that supported the weight on the other side, you might get a more stable ride in the crate.. and it would hold more weight..Â [8|]


 
 I thought of that, but was (and am) trying to spend as little money as possible. This is partly a game and partly a necessity. LOL

 It runs smooth as silk, although if the bottles are packed in the crate badly out of balance it will slightly accelerate and decelerate during each revolution.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 10, 2010)

PM me your address, I will send you a 2x4.. and a bearing..


----------



## ombudsman (Apr 10, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> PM me your address, I will send you a 2x4.. and a bearing..Â


 
 Thanks for the offer, if serious, but no thank you. My buddy has bearings (and I know they can be had for cheap,) but I don't want to complicate a simple machine that works fine as is. My friend, who has a lifetime's experience with machinery (master machinist and welder) and is top man in the machine shop of a company that manufactures (and ships all over the world) oil rigs, tells me that the gearmotor can take a lot more side-thrust on the shaft than I am at all likely to put on it.

 I don't mean to sound poor pitiful pearl, intimating poverty. I could afford to build a tumbling setup about however I wanted it. The problem is, we have priorities (that is to say, my wife has priorities - home remodel) that cause me to be very careful with money relating to bottles (That is to say, I don't spend much on my hobbies and she doesn't make my life a living h#ll [] )

 Thanks anyway. Your offer is appreciated.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 10, 2010)

.....what if I throw in a serpentine belt off a Taurus and a pellet gun?


----------



## ombudsman (Apr 10, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> .....what if I throw in a serpentine belt off a Taurus and a pellet gun?


 
 Now you're getting my undivided attention. Does the pellet gun work? Will it kill?


----------



## ombudsman (Apr 10, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> .....what if I throw in a serpentine belt off a Taurus and a pellet gun?


 
 Now that I think about it, I would rather have a serpent delivered via Taurus and a glass detector (mine only detects bottles broken by pellet guns.)


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 10, 2010)

Better divy that attention back up again, sarge.. all I know is I want to help you create the next gen bot-l-polish-o-tron and maybe a random thought here and there could trigger a special revelation of brilliance... or not, but what the heck! []


----------



## ombudsman (Apr 10, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Better divy that attention back up again, sarge.. all I know is I want to help you create the next gen bot-l-polish-o-tron and maybe a random thought here and there could trigger a special revelation of brilliance... or not, but what the heck!Â []


 
 My incipient Alzheimer's has probably gone too far for brilliance to manifest itself, so random thoughts are welcome. Actually, my friends think that all my thoughts are random. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, that's a lot of friends.. !  []


----------



## ombudsman (Apr 10, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Wow, that's a lot of friends.. ! Â []


 
 Thanks for that boat of confluence!


----------

